# divorce in spain



## koko (Aug 21, 2008)

does anyone know about expats getting divorced in spain?
time etc.
any information will be appreciated.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

MUCH will depend where the marriage was performed and whether it was registered here. 

I know of a Spanish/German marriage performed in Spain then divorced here - even so it took a while. 

Also make damn sure that the divorce is registered wherever the marriage occurred. I've a friend here going through hell right now as his Spanish marriage was divorced when he lived in France (made worse as at the time divorce was not legal in Spain).


----------

